# Reliable UK Webhosting Companies



## newbeee (Feb 10, 2006)

Just wanted to know if anyone can suggest any web hosting companies that offer a lot of web space. At the moment all I can find are companies based in the USA:4-dontkno

The best company i could find was a US site www.hostmysite.com


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

I am currently using Easyspace at the moment with no problems. The only issue I would have is the fact that you can only talk to an actual person for tech help from Mon to Fri 9-5. Apart from that They give you plenty of space and bandwidth (depending on package of course) for a good price.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Probably too late for you Newbeee, but United Hosting are absolutely the only people to go with. The have UK based servers, also US based servers : you get your choice. They're not the cheapest, but they have 24 hour, 365 days a year support, and that is truly fast response and very technically competent.
I'm not their advertising manger, honest, but I am a very happy customer with them, have been for about 4 years. They also have a very active user forum specifically for their customers, and that is also extremely helpful.
Try www (dot) unitedhosting (dot) co (dot) uk
Good luck.


----------



## quirkyspider (Nov 16, 2008)

this is not a recommendation, but one I am considering myself... freeola. they are offering unlimited free webspace if you sign up for them as your isp.


----------

